# Proposed Elec. Wtr. Htr. Ban & More



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 30, 2012)

Electric Water Heater Ban Threat

For more than 25 years, electric cooperatives have promoted electric thermal storage (ETS) water heating programs. These programs incorporate large capacity electric resistance water heaters that are “charged” in the night time hours using low-cost, off-peak electricity to heat enough water for the following day’s use.



Great River Energy’s member owners have been among the most successful cooperatives in the nation at incorporating ETS water heating among their membership. Nationwide, more than 100 electric cooperatives have installed more than 150,000 ETS water heaters in 20 states, which reduces daily peak electricity usage by an estimated 500 megawatts.



According to the new DOE standard, electric water heaters with a rated storage capacity greater than 55 gallons must have an efficiency factor of 200 percent. To meet this new standard, electric water heaters greater than 55 gallons will have to be heat pump water heaters. While this new standard should deliver significant energy savings nationwide, it will effectively terminate ETS water heating programs, overlooking some of the latent benefits of ETS water heating.



For example, ETS water heaters essentially act as “batteries” that store renewable energy. Electricity demand plummets in the overnight hours, which is when wind turbines – a common renewable energy source in the Midwest – generate the most power. Because electricity must be consumed at the precise moment it’s generated, ETS water heaters provide a means of storing that electricity and compensating for the volatility of wind generation.

DOE Urged to Drop Water Heater Shift



While final language is not yet available for the department’s other proposals, NRECA expressed concerns regarding each one, and “strongly encouraged” DOE to reverse course.

Meanwhile, Wyden—who could chair the Senate Energy and Natural Resources Committee in the next Congress—wrote DOE on Oct. 17 to denounce its proposals’ prospective elimination of electric resistance water heaters.



The use of such water heaters as part of utility demand-response programs provides a low-cost tool for integrating intermittent renewable resources, reductions in peak demand, and enhanced grid reliability, the senator wrote. It will also help decrease the cost of electricity to consumers, he added.



“I would hope you would agree the new building codes should not preclude the use of cost-effective storage technologies that facilitate the integration of renewable power and help reduce system costs,” Wyden added.



The senator accordingly asked DOE to modify its proposal “to ensure that electric resistance water heaters, when part of energy storage and demand-response installations, continue to be allowed.”

http://www.energycodes.gov/residential-code-change-proposals-2015-iecc



*Add new section R403.5.2 as follows:*

*R403.5.2 Heat recovery ventilation.* Whole-house mechanical ventilation with heat recovery having a minimum sensible effectiveness of 70% shall be provided in climate zones 6, 7, and 8.

*Reason:*

As shown in the attached analysis, it is cost effective in the coldest climate zones to recover heat from ventilation air.

*Cost Impact:*

The code change proposal will increase the cost of construction.

*Add new section R404.1.2 as follows:*

*R404.1.2 Lighting controls.* Permanently installed lighting in bathrooms and garages shall be controlled by occupancy or vacancy sensors. Permanently installed exterior lighting shall be controlled by daylight sensors or astronomical time clocks.

*Reason:*

As shown in the attached analysis, it is cost effective to provide controls that automatically shut off lighting when it is unneeded. The proposal affects only exterior lighting and lighting in interior spaces with typically intermittent occupancy.

*Cost Impact:*

The code change proposal will increase the cost of construction.

The commercial includes the above plus integrates IECC new minimum inspections and definitions such as above and below grade walls. Propose reflective low slope roof covering.

http://www.energycodes.gov/commercial-code-change-proposals-2015-iecc



Francis


----------



## TheCommish (Dec 30, 2012)

ah yes i can see more deer in the headlight looks for contractors coming


----------

